# Forsyth County



## Buckshot (Jun 5, 2015)

Alright lets see who all is going to be in the woods around the house!! Lets try to give more reports this year on sign ,sightings , and success . Please post pics too from trail cams or from your harvest. And lets see some of those dead coyotes. Looks like its gonna be a good year. Good luck to everyone and most of all BE SAFE!!!! Thanks


----------



## Buckshot (Aug 18, 2015)

*Looks like i got forsyth all to myself!!!!!*

Man what a year its gonna be! Looks like i'm the only one hunting forsyth!!! I mean , ... Thanks , thank yall sooooo much for letting me have the run of the place!! I wish yall good luck whatever county yall go to!!! But i will just stay here and take care of these scrubb bucks yall are so use to seeing eating your lawns. Next year yall won't have to worry about putting no cages around your flower beds cause i will just take care of that problem for ya!!!! Happy hunting!!!!


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Aug 18, 2015)

I will be around unless all the deer leave


----------



## Dawg90 (Aug 23, 2015)

20 more days!  I'll be there.


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 25, 2015)

My 8 and 6 year old are playing fall ball but we'll be hunting some around our house on north end and south end with my cousin.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 1, 2015)

They've gone into hiding!  I guess they are over on yonder oak ridge where I can't be? They have to get some water sometime. Please hold off a little longer rain!!


----------



## Dawg90 (Oct 18, 2015)

Seen lots of activity.  Bucks still in groups.  Did see some bucks battling pretty hard this weekend.  One small buck chasing does, but nothing serious.  Hopefully rut kicks in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 18, 2015)

Would love to have a spot close to home. If anybody has an opening or some room, let me know!


----------



## Lakrymator (Oct 18, 2015)

Finally seeing some activity here.  I haven't been out much yet this season but now that things are cooling down I got out this weekend with opening rifle season.  Had two does and a couple of fawns pass by this morning a couple of times, and this evening had a small buck.  Still nothing worth pulling the trigger on, but the thing that bothers me is i'm hearing shots everywhere.  Probably at least a dozen shots fired today, and two of them were a little too close for comfort (just over on yonder oak ridge from me).  I hope the other hunters take it easy this season or they may run me out of meat before things even get good.  I think i'm going to wait until after rut to decide if i want to pull the trigger on a doe.


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 21, 2015)

Got this 8pt back in September had 2 other bucks with him haven't seen much since have not seen any scrapes yet


----------



## Lakrymator (Oct 22, 2015)

That's a nice buck there Katera!  Congrats.


----------



## jtm67 (Nov 4, 2015)

Got in the woods yesterday for the first time this year.  Saw 3 does and two 8 pts.  Some mild chasing but nothing serious.  I watched one 8 pt make a scrape, but I could see the tarsals are not black yet.  I am going back on Thur and Friday to see if I can find a big one cruising.


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 8, 2015)

*Witnessed some chasing!*

Saw a big buck chasing a doe hard in a field in south end of county last night. Today my buddy's son shot a big 6point chasing a doe this evening. Looks like they starting early up here this year.


----------



## jtm67 (Nov 12, 2015)

Saw three bucks this morning following one doe. Decided to sit the whole day. I hope the wind doesn't blow me out of the tree.


----------



## Dawg90 (Nov 21, 2015)

Where have the deer gone??!  Seen very few lately and none today.  Anyone still seeing signs of the rut in SOFO?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 23, 2015)

Saw a hit doe on hwy 20 by trammell rd. Must be chasin still.


----------



## Lakrymator (Nov 25, 2015)

Had a 6 pointer walk by after my grunt call last saturday, but that was it.  All I've seen is young bucks lately.  There's a big 8 that I'm hunting, but I haven't seen him in the stand.  But i'm on the northern side of the county.  There was a dead doe on the side of 400 saturday around exit 15.


----------



## Buckshot (Dec 7, 2015)

*big 7point*

This guy came by looking for a doe and was in a hurry. nose to the ground , hot in ones trail.


----------

